# House Of Spiders - Review - Very Positive :D



## trivallica (Mar 11, 2009)

Hello Guys,
Just got my first of two tanks from Mark and Maria  
(The other one is about somewhere but FedEx totally f**ked up lol)

Firstly very well packed, nothing could break the tank, was in two boxes with ALOT of paper and bubble wrap 

The tank its self... 14x8x8....Perfect, made so well and after i got my sub adult female P.Reglais in the tank she seemed very calm and is having a good old wonder. Its crystal clear and looks fantastic 

Anyone wanting to buy a new tank which is perfect...

House of Spiders - Home

And to buy...

eBay UK Shop - houseofspiders.co.uk: Tarantulas, Enclosures, scorpions

Thank you again Mark and Maria :no1:

Jason : victory:
xx

Here are a few pictures of the tank and my spider.


----------



## 34531 (May 27, 2009)

I love them. but exceptionally expensive, when you could make them yourself for 80% of the price : victory:


----------



## Seansmegghead (Nov 17, 2009)

cool setup, did you get that peice of bark urself?

on prices there bout same as an exo terra, but handier as you can give measurments, just more options available in general.
lovely pokie btw very nice


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

Looks pretty nice actually. How were they price wise? In your opinion.


----------



## mythicdawn07 (Jun 18, 2009)

forever_20one said:


> I love them. but exceptionally expensive, when you could make them yourself for 80% of the price : victory:


 
They are great but i agree, they should be way less then what they are charging.


----------



## trivallica (Mar 11, 2009)

I think they are good prices actually, i think they look better than exos to be honest. And the bark... Mark had some left over he said i could have 

Lovely guy

Jason : victory:


----------



## Siouxzy (Sep 20, 2009)

I recieved my first one today and must say that I am well impressed, I don't think the price is too bad really, as for making it myself... I just don't have the patience!


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

I don't think they are that expensive given the work involved. If you check them over, they are very well made. There's no stray bits of glue, all corners are right angles so it's a perfect square, it sits level, the vent holes are central etc etc. He even provides a little cloth to polish it with!

I've bought cut perspex from ebay before now for tank lids, and it was crap. The edges were rough and the pieces were bowed.

I find Exo-terras very heavy and there's a limited range of sizes. 12x12x18 is too big for most arboreal spiders who will spend almost all their time hidden in their webs anyway. I like to see my spiders, so prefer not to hide them away in cereal tubs. If I'm paying 40-odd quid for an AF pokie, I like to catch a glimpse of it sometimes and Mark's tanks suit my requirements really well


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

I personally don't have any of these (Yet!), but i like the look of them and i can imagine they are of great craftsmanship and take time to build, i think the price is reasonable for product. I'm with Lisa on the fact of wanting to view my spiders at every given angle


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

The 6x6x14" one they do is because I originally asked for one that size, as my spider rack has 15" gaps between the shelves and I wanted one for my fasciata:lol2:


----------



## Muze (Jun 20, 2007)

We've had one of the arboreal tanks since August and while they are nice to look at, ive noticed they scratch easily(from positioning next to other tanks etc and moving for cleaning) and the top on ours is starting to bow.


----------



## trivallica (Mar 11, 2009)

Yes i agree with Lisa too, my P.Regalis was out sometimes but her old tank was plastic so you couldnt really see her well, but these tanks are very very clear. And yeah the cloth  works a treat too. 

Overall, would buy one for all my tarantulas 
But not until they are a but bigger 

Jason : victory:


----------



## Houseofspiders (May 13, 2009)

forever_20one said:


> I love them. but exceptionally expensive, when you could make them yourself for 80% of the price : victory:


Hi
Prices may seem quite expensive, but to be honest a enclosure like this one at 14 x 8 x 8 in 4mm perspex which I have to cut and drill, shape and make which takes around 4 hours to complete, I wouldn't say 29.50 was that expensive.
I would be interested to to know where I could get perspex 80% cheaper as after xmas and 2 kids I'm skint now lol.

Thanks for your input as all opinions help us to get the best service and product for our customers. (-:
Mark 
House Of Spiders


----------



## Houseofspiders (May 13, 2009)

trivallica said:


> Yes i agree with Lisa too, my P.Regalis was out sometimes but her old tank was plastic so you couldnt really see her well, but these tanks are very very clear. And yeah the cloth  works a treat too.
> 
> Overall, would buy one for all my tarantulas
> But not until they are a but bigger
> ...


She looks stunning there Jason :2thumb:


----------



## 34531 (May 27, 2009)

Houseofspiders said:


> Hi
> Prices may seem quite expensive, but to be honest a enclosure like this one at 14 x 8 x 8 in 4mm perspex which I have to cut and drill, shape and make which takes around 4 hours to complete, I wouldn't say 29.50 was that expensive.
> I would be interested to to know where I could get perspex 80% cheaper as after xmas and 2 kids I'm skint now lol.
> 
> ...



I bought 10 sheets of A3 for £11 :whistling2: Granted it's very time consuming making them yourself, but different strokes for different folks. They're exceptionally well made, I completely agree, but would rather save the moolah making myself.


----------



## Dan99 (Aug 5, 2009)

Cracking enclosures I must say  I just have not had the time to set them up


----------



## Houseofspiders (May 13, 2009)

forever_20one said:


> I bought 10 sheets of A3 for £11 :whistling2: Granted it's very time consuming making them yourself, but different strokes for different folks. They're exceptionally well made, I completely agree, but would rather save the moolah making myself.


Was it 4mm perspex?, please please tell me where I can get it that cheap lol, 10 sheets at 16 x 12 inch perspex for £11 I would certainly be interested in that : victory:
Happy New year


----------



## Siouxzy (Sep 20, 2009)

Yes Mark/Maria, you'd better order some in... you'll have a few orders from me soon. Love the enclosure, my new P. irminia is impressed as well : victory:


----------



## Houseofspiders (May 13, 2009)

Great news Suz x


----------



## mythicdawn07 (Jun 18, 2009)

To be honest they are great enclosures and very practicle, The reason i think they are abit on the high side of the price is because perspex doesnt cost that much and you could hand them in at a factory and have them cut to exact requirements for the enclosures for pretty cheap on a bulk order. (Free in my case since my dad's a sign fitter lol)


But hey business is business and since they are selling you have no reason whatsoever to lower your price, EVERY product sells alot more then it takes to make and you have a damn fine crafted product (Not to mention hand made and not manufactured) :2thumb:


----------



## steveyruss (Feb 19, 2008)

I've kept a keen eye on this thread recently, I'm going to by some arboreal vivs and write a review soon. I don't mind paying more for custom made tanks if they are quality compared to the clunky exo terra rubbish with rigid measurement choices.


----------



## septicrazorwire (Aug 2, 2011)

garlicpickle said:


> I don't think they are that expensive given the work involved. If you check them over, they are very well made. There's no stray bits of glue, all corners are right angles so it's a perfect square, it sits level, the vent holes are central etc etc. He even provides a little cloth to polish it with!
> 
> I've bought cut perspex from ebay before now for tank lids, and it was crap. The edges were rough and the pieces were bowed.
> 
> I find Exo-terras very heavy and there's a limited range of sizes. 12x12x18 is too big for most arboreal spiders who will spend almost all their time hidden in their webs anyway. I like to see my spiders, so prefer not to hide them away in cereal tubs. If I'm paying 40-odd quid for an AF pokie, I like to catch a glimpse of it sometimes and Mark's tanks suit my requirements really well


HERE HERE !!!WELL SAID !!!
I've bin keepin my T's in random tubs and pots but it just looks so much more clean and tidy in marks enclosures , i've got two enclosures of him now and gonna be ordering 5 more this week, when i sell my car that is

CANT WAIT


----------



## septicrazorwire (Aug 2, 2011)

Also people keep saying that he's to expensive , well dont forget that he doesnt charge for postage 

if you ordered anything like that elsewhere you'd be chucking a TENNER on top for postage

Plus unlike some people i've dealt with recenlty (NOT MENTIONING NAMES), he's never to busy to answer emails


----------



## Vicampo (Jan 16, 2011)

Youve dragged up an old thread there havent you chap! 

I have 3 HoS enclosures and will be putting an order in for more... Mark told me in January when I had one T I will be in double figures by next year. I think Im getting there much quicker!


----------



## Carl6688 (Jan 18, 2011)

septicrazorwire said:


> HERE HERE !!!WELL SAID !!!
> I've bin keepin my T's in random tubs and pots but it just looks so much more clean and tidy in marks enclosures , i've got two enclosures of him now and *gonna be ordering 5 more this week, when i sell my car that is*
> 
> CANT WAIT


Selling your car so that you can buy some new homes for your spiders? now that is dedication :2thumb:


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

Carl6688 said:


> Selling your car so that you can buy some new homes for your spiders? now that is dedication :2thumb:


depends on the car I guess, no way would i sell mine even for a hundred spiders!


----------



## snowgoose (May 5, 2009)

100 A/F P.mets? Hmmmm :lol2:


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

snowgoose said:


> 100 A/F P.mets? Hmmmm :lol2:


well I guess I could get another car.......


----------



## septicrazorwire (Aug 2, 2011)

Vicampo said:


> Youve dragged up an old thread there havent you chap!
> 
> I have 3 HoS enclosures and will be putting an order in for more... Mark told me in January when I had one T I will be in double figures by next year. I think Im getting there much quicker!


HAHAHAHA Yeah well he was really good with me over a HOS enclosure that got damaged in the post not because of poor packing coz they were packed very well but because royal mail really banged up the box, there were two massive dents in the box and it had actually torn it

so i had to big him up really , not that he needs it 

anyway he replaced the enclosure for me even tho it wasnt his fault,
( o if anyone is thinking "ooooohhh i just thought of a good scam" it wont work coz i sent mark proof of the damage so he knew i wasnt tryin to get a freebie out of him)

and yes its very addictive i had 1 five weeks ago and by tuesday this coming week i will have 9,
once you pop you cant stop


----------



## septicrazorwire (Aug 2, 2011)

Carl6688 said:


> Selling your car so that you can buy some new homes for your spiders? now that is dedication :2thumb:


hahahaha yeah well its a win win for me coz i cant really afford to keep the car now and i wanted more T's and nice luxury apartments for them so i'm getting £400 for my car and i'm gonna blow it all on T stuff and think of the money i'll save on fuel and all the other crap that comes with owning a car

so more money to spend on T's yay


----------



## Dee_Williams (Aug 15, 2010)

i had a look over the website and thought they were really good value for money.

free p and p so you don't have to faff about working out how much everytihng is with postage too.

once i have had a proper measure up i will be buying some. i so could not be faffed with making them, too much time and not enough patience to do it!


----------



## Lucky Eddie (Oct 7, 2009)

septicrazorwire said:


> think of the money i'll save on fuel and all the other crap that comes with owning a car


Yep, you can always get a train to the BTS show. :whistling2:


----------

